# very low today



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello girls

I've started to bleed a week into my 2WW, and its very very heavy, not painful tho!! And a few fresh clots.... is this normal, can't get a hold of anyone at my clinic.

The first few days were light & I was coping ok, shed lots of tears on the first day, but carried on with positive thoughts for next time. However, today I've lost it completely and keep crying and thinking what if it doesn't happen.... 

I feel so alone at this stage, my DH is away offshore  
Andrea
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Andrea ~ just seen your post here hun and just want to send the biggest hugs.....i'm so sorry DH can't be with you but everyone on FF is there for you hun, even if not in person 

Keep trying your clinic, i'm sure it will help to talk to someone there if you can.

Sorry I can't be any help but thinking of you..

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Andrea so sorry hun, have you managed to get hold of your anyone yet ? sending you big     

pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just sending you some more hugs   how are you feeling today hun ?

pam xx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Morning

Thanks Pam, I'm better today, been very tearful the past 2 mornings, but just got to get on with preparing my body for next time, altho this weekend gonna treat myself to some wine!! Mind you 1 glass & I'll be sloshed ha!!

I'm off for some retail therapy today, and that always makes a girl feel better eh?

Thanks for thinking of me....

Luv
Andrea
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm pleased you are feeling more positive today hun, have fun shopping today and enjoy your wine  

pam xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

to you hunny hope the retail therapy and big glass of wine helped         for your next cycle  

Cat x


----------

